
Show HN: Traversing Wikipedia articles with a simple Python script - calebhwinston
https://github.com/calebwin/wikipedia-traversal
======
aogl
Easy and to the point, I like it.

I sent a quick PR for some input validation around replacing if a full URL is
pasted.

